# Question for ya?



## SuperSport (Dec 15, 2008)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3770769



If you don't want to click the link here is what it says, VERRRY long!

This is the main part of it.

"Former Auburn and NBA star Charles Barkley ripped the school he attended on Monday, saying the only reason the Tigers did not hire Buffalo's Turner Gill as the school's new football coach is because Gill is black. 





Auburn on Saturday hired Iowa State's Gene Chizik, who had a 5-19 record in two seasons with the Cyclones. Chizik was the defensive coordinator at Auburn in 2004, when the Tigers finished 13-0 and ranked No. 2 in the country. 


Chizik replaces former Auburn coach Tommy Tuberville, who won 85 games in 10 seasons but was forced to resign earlier this month. 

"I think race was the No. 1 factor," said Barkley, who played basketball for three seasons at Auburn during the early 1980s. "You can say it's not about race, but you can't compare the two resumes and say [Chizik] deserved the job. Out of all the coaches they interviewed, Chizik probably had the worst resume." 

Gill, a former Nebraska quarterback, took over one of the country's worst programs at Buffalo three years ago. He guided the Bulls to an 8-5 record and their first MAC championship this season, upsetting previously unbeaten Ball State 42-24 in the Dec. 5 conference championship game. 

The Bulls won 10 games in their first seven seasons at the Division I-A level. Gill guided Buffalo to 13 victories during the last two seasons combined. 


"I'm just very disappointed," Barkley said. "I just thought Turner Gill would be the perfect choice for two reasons: He's a terrific coach and we needed to make a splash. I thought we had to do something spectacular to bring attention to the program. Clearly, if we'd hired a black coach, it would have created a buzz." 

Barkley, who works as an NBA analyst for Turner Network Television, said he spoke with Gill before Gill interviewed with Auburn officials last week. 

"We talked about the whole race thing in Alabama," Barkley said. "I told him it's there and it's going to be anywhere you go. I told him you can't not take the job because of racism. He was worried about being nothing more than a token interview. He was concerned about having a white wife. It's just very disappointing to me." 

Chizik said Monday he understands the expectations as he takes over at Auburn and that there's only one way to quiet fans upset by his hiring. 

"You gotta win," Chizik said during a news conference. A half-dozen or so times, Chizik confidently said he was the "right guy" for the job. 

"Nobody's expectation that is a fan of Auburn University is higher than mine," Chizik said. "That sums it up. My expectations are very high. I understand that the people of this place, including myself, they want championships. That's my expectation of myself. That's what I take with me to sleep with every night." 

The results at Iowa State weren't spectacular, yet Auburn athletic director Jay Jacobs said Chizik's plan for turning around the Cyclones was part of what got him the job. 

"He was on path there at Iowa State to turn that program around in a positive way," said Jacobs. He called Chizik a "tireless recruiter" with a solid plan. 

Five wins in two years got Chizik an offer of a two-year contract extension at Iowa State. He reportedly will receive a five-year contract worth about $2 million a year from Auburn, about double his former deal which included a $750,000 buyout. 

Iowa State athletic director Jamie Pollard sounded upset to lose Chizik. He said Monday during a news conference in Ames that twice last week, Chizik assured him that he wouldn't dump the Cyclones for Auburn. 

Pollard said that Iowa State's fans, staff and players "deserved better." 

"He's got to reconcile in himself what he told all these players and what he told our administration and what he's doing now," Pollard said. "And if he can live with that, more power to him. I know Jamie Pollard couldn't have done that to this place." 

Asked about Barkley's comments to ESPN, Jacobs said: "Well, my reaction is I was picking the best fit for Auburn."



Barkley, an 11-time NBA All-Star and two-time Olympic gold medal winner, said he served on Auburn's search committee for a new basketball coach after the 2003-04 season. Barkley said he told Auburn officials he would serve on the committee only if the school was ready to hire a black coach. 

Barkley said he presented three African-American candidates for consideration: former Indiana coach Mike Davis, then-Virginia Commonwealth coach Jeff Capel and then-UAB coach Mike Anderson. 

Barkley said all three candidates wanted to coach at Auburn. Instead, the Tigers hired then-Chattanooga coach Jeff Lebo, a white candidate. Lebo has a 61-68 record in his fifth season at Auburn. 

Barkley said he was removed from Auburn's search committee before Lebo was hired. 

"Out of all the basketball coaches they interviewed, they picked the only one who hadn't been to the NCAA tournament," Barkley said. 

There are only four African-American coaches among 119 programs in the NCAA's Football Bowl Subdivision. Illinois offensive coordinator Mike Locksley was hired as New Mexico's coach last week; the others are Gill, Miami's Randy Shannon and Houston's Kevin Sumlin. 

Two African-American coaches, Washington's Tyrone Willingham and Kansas State's Ron Prince, were fired during the 2008 season, and Mississippi State's Sylvester Croom resigned. 

Barkley said he wanted Gill to become Auburn's coach because Auburn is a school where an African-American coach could be successful. 

"My biggest problem with the black coaches is they're not getting jobs and they're getting [expletive] jobs when they are hired," Barkley said. "They're not getting good jobs. They're not getting jobs where they can be successful. That's why I wanted Turner to get the Auburn job. He could win consistently at Auburn. You can't win consistently at New Mexico. You can't win consistently at Kansas State. He could have won at Auburn."


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 15, 2008)

Now I'm not an Auburn fan, but my question doesn't have to do with being an Tiger fan.

If Auburn would of hired Gill, instead of Chizik, and a WHITE Alum would of said what Barkley said, would it of been Racism? If so, what is the difference now?

That is my question? 

Whenever a new coach is hired at almost ANY school of there, and its a white guy, you almost always here "he got the job, because he is white, and this one didn't get the job because he was black"

In my opinion, the color of your skin or what race you are has nothing to do with it. If you can coach or if you are the one they want to hire then you get the job. Nothing more or less. Does anyone else get tired of hearing the race card when it comes to coaching?

And I am BY FAR racist, I have alot of friends that aren't the same skin color as me or the same race. I don't judge someone by that, but by their word and their integrity! Maybe I just get sick of hearing Barkely's mouth, sometimes I don't mind him, but then again, alot of the time he is just a plain idiot!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 15, 2008)

Gatorb said:


> i get tired of hearing the race card yes................but we dont have a clue why or why not a certain candidate was hired..........for all we know it could be race....idk............i dont think race had anything to do with this last hire- it was more pure stupidity.



It's Auburn!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 15, 2008)

Gatorb said:


> i get tired of hearing the race card yes................but we dont have a clue why or why not a certain candidate was hired..........for all we know it could be race....idk............i dont think race had anything to do with this last hire- it was more pure stupidity.



O.K. BUT to repeat my question, "If they would of hired Gill instead of Chizik, and an White alum would of said he got the job because he was black and that Chizik or someone else would of been a better hire, would THAT of been rasicm?


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree that Gill should have got the job, but I don't think Notre Dame is a 2nd rate program for Ty Willingham. If you can't coach, you can't coach. Sly Croom was given ample time to succeed.

 I think you have to interview a black coach now when looking for a new one. This to me would be a little degrading knowing you were being interviewed and have no shot at the job. In Auburn's case I think race was a factor.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 15, 2008)

Blah,blah, blah.  Look I like Barkley for the most part.  He's got a good sense of humor and I always liked how when some stupid fan got out of line because they thought they were safe, Barkley would bring them back to reality.

The race card has become obsolete.  Race mongers and cry babies' cause was rendered moot as of this November.  We have a "black" president elect.  No more excuses.  No more victimization from those who want to "play the system."  What Barkley said was stupid.  That's my two cents and I'm off my soap box.


----------



## weagle (Dec 15, 2008)

Charles Barkley is a funny and fun loving guy, but he's like a broken record when it comes to things like this.  He will always say it was racial.  You can bet your hard earned money on that.  

I don't think he's being dishonest either.  He really believes that's the way it is.  

I believe he is wrong.

Weagle


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 15, 2008)

riprap said:


> I agree that Gill should have got the job, but I don't think Notre Dame is a 2nd rate program for Ty Willingham. If you can't coach, you can't coach. Sly Croom was given ample time to succeed.
> 
> I think you have to interview a black coach now when looking for a new one. This to me would be a little degrading knowing you were being interviewed and have no shot at the job. In Auburn's case I think race was a factor.







SuperSport said:


> O.K. BUT to repeat my question, "If they would of hired Gill instead of Chizik, and an White alum would of said he got the job because he was black and that Chizik or someone else would of been a better hire, would THAT of been rasicm?


...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 16, 2008)

Barkley and Terrence Moore are long lost cousins.


----------



## riprap (Dec 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> ...



YES.

 The two coaches records speak for themselves. You hire the best man for the job. Maybe Gill was not, and maybe the Auburn alumni said no to a coach of color. Maybe Gill didn't want the job. Who knows? Everyone should have a chance.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2008)

Barkley was right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Barkley and Terrence Moore are long lost cousins.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 16, 2008)

riprap said:


> I agree that Gill should have got the job, but I don't think Notre Dame is a 2nd rate program for Ty Willingham. If you can't coach, you can't coach. Sly Croom was given ample time to succeed.


 
I personally would have looked at Charlie Strong over Gill.. 
He won't be at Florida much longer..


----------



## chadair (Dec 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> If Auburn would of hired Gill, instead of Chizik, and a WHITE Alum would of said what Barkley said, would it of been Racism? If so, what is the difference now?
> 
> And I am BY FAR racist, !



yes he would be a racist. just because he is white just the way it works.
 And I agree with Charles has to be, why else would you hire a guy who is 5-19
And no matter how I read the last paragraph, and I know how you meant it, but it looks like you are sayin you are a racist


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Dec 16, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Blah,blah, blah.  Look I like Barkley for the most part.  He's got a good sense of humor and I always liked how when some stupid fan got out of line because they thought they were safe, Barkley would bring them back to reality.
> 
> The race card has become obsolete.  Race mongers and cry babies' cause was rendered moot as of this November.  We have a "black" president elect.  No more excuses.  No more victimization from those who want to "play the system."  What Barkley said was stupid.  That's my two cents and I'm off my soap box.



Exactly, Can't say the White man is holding them down anymore.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2008)

Yall don't get me wrong, Gene Chizick has to go down in history as one of the most inexplicabally dumb hires in the history of college football.  Was Nick Saban consulted on this or something?

That said, I still think the Turner Gill hype is a bit over done.  Call me crazy but I think at least part of all the hype swirling around him is BECAUSE he is a black head coach and there aren't many in college football.  Think about it.  How often do we here the talking heads speaking in their most convincing fake sincere voices, "We just have to get some version of the NFL's Rooney Rule?"  We hear it all the time.

I'm not saying that Turner Gill isn't a pretty good football coach or that he doesn't deserve a shot at being a head coach in the SEC but at least part of all this hype is because he's black.  
*If you think any of the above was a racist statement,you have a problem.*


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2008)

i think turner gill would have been the better choice and it has nothing to do with race.  i don't think that garner, as many have pointed to as a candidate, would have been a good choice, as he has never been a dc.  i was listening to schlabach on sunday morning and he said that when the job came open, he heard from 2 different coaches in the sec that said that neither turner gill, nor charlie strong would get the job, because they were both black and married to white women.  i don't know who told him that and how much that factored in, just repeating what he heard.

as for barkley, i agree that he might be using the race card a little too hard here.  the way i see it, with chizik being a former dc at the school, he may have had a better interview.  he certainly didn't have a better head coaching resume, but what he said in his interview may have been more in line with what auburn was looking for, in terms of philosophy, academics and where he saw the program going.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 16, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm not saying that Turner Gill isn't a pretty good football coach or that he doesn't deserve a shot at being a head coach in the SEC but at least part of all this hype is because he's black.



gotta disagree with you on this one.

Buffalo Bulls
2002  1-11  (0-8)
2003  1-11  (1-7)
2004  2-9    (2-6)
2005  1-10  (1-7)
2006  2-10  (1-7)

Hire Turner Gill.

2007  5-7 (5-3)
2008  8-5 (5-3)  MAC Champions.

Speaks for itself.


----------



## blessedchevy (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe when they interviewed the guys that one stood out more than the other and said the things that Auburn wanted to hear. Maybe they guy they hired convinced Auburn he could win there and that he wanted to win there, while Gill might not of said the right stuff. Maybe Auburn looked at MORE than just records!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> gotta disagree with you on this one.
> 
> Buffalo Bulls
> 2002  1-11  (0-8)
> ...



No I do agree that he is a good coach.  I just feel like there is a sense of urgency like he NEEDS to be a head coach at a bigger school in a BCS conference.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 16, 2008)

well I just think that is less to do with him being black and more about the fact that this time (or a couple months ago, actually) every year there is a list of rock star coaching candidates that will be eligible for those firings at the end of the season.  Those good head coaches at small schools or good coordinators at big schools ready for the jump to the big leagues.  Guys like Chris Hatcher, Paul Johnson, Randy Edsall, and Skip Holtz last year.

But I do totally agree that sometimes the media cretaes hype on whomever it wants for whatever reason.


----------



## chadair (Dec 16, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Maybe when they interviewed the guys that one stood out more than the other and said the things that Auburn wanted to hear. Maybe they guy they hired convinced Auburn he could win there and that he wanted to win there, while Gill might not of said the right stuff. Maybe Auburn looked at MORE than just records!



thats possible, but actions are louder then words, and 5-19 speaks for itself. and the fact you can ever have a winning record at places like U of Buffalo, or Ball State speaks volumes


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2008)

chadair said:


> thats possible, but actions are louder then words, and 5-19 speaks for itself. and the fact you can ever have a winning record at places like U of Buffalo, or Ball State speaks volumes



i agree, what turner gill did was solid, but like i mentioned earlier, he might not have had as good of an interview.  i think gill should have gotten the job, but chizik might have said the right things and touched on the points that were most important to the university.  there is no way to say what the reason for the hire was, but i bet a certain booster had some say in it.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 16, 2008)

chadair said:


> thats possible, but actions are louder then words, and 5-19 speaks for itself. and the fact you can ever have a winning record at places like U of Buffalo, or Ball State speaks volumes



Bobby Petrino had an 41-9 record before Atlanta hired him. Mike Smith is a rookie coach. I am sure that EVERYONE would take Smith over Petrino now. Records are in Petrino's favor, but sometimes you go on more than just records. That is what everyone kept telling me, when I asked about how teams and why they get ranked where they do!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 16, 2008)

I am by NO MEANS racist. Grew up in a school system that was 53% hispanic and have numerous friends of a different skin tone....

Having said that, I am sick and tired of the race card. Too many times over the last few years have I heard the "he didnt get hired cause hes black" thing, and to be quite honest it makes me sick. The man most eligible to succeed should be hired. PERIOD. Now, is that the case in this scenario? I have no clue. Only time will tell. But I am sick of hearing that a coach "didnt get" a job because of his color. So, is that the same as saying he should get the job because of his color? Total crap if you ask me. Barkley said what he wanted to and got the airwaves all stirred up, but it doesnt make sense to me. A "black" coach SHOULD NOT get the job JUST BECAUSE he is "black" or "white" or "neon green" if you ask me. Thats what erks me is the fact that someone feels like the DESERVE a chance just because of color. Now, 20 years ago I would be singing a different tune, but you cant convince me that the race card is why we have so few black coaches in our sports programs nowadays. 

Im just calling it as I see it, and to me, it looks like coaches feel like they deserve the shot because of their race. If you can coach, you can coach. If not, well......


Now this is not in response totally to the Auburn hire. I do think they made a mistake, but their mistake wasn't in not hiring Gill. The mistake was in hiring Chizik. But maybe he will make me eat my words, we will just have to wait and see. My whole point is that Im tired of hearing the race card from people that expect a coach to get a job SOLELY because of the color of his skin.


----------



## topcat (Dec 16, 2008)

Barkley got just what he wanted.  Us talking about this, (in my opinion) non-issue, and the radio airwaves were flooded with this crap today too.  Just because the SEC fired one black head coach, doesn't mean they have to replace him with another.  Barkley is just trying to stir things up, and he's done a heck of a job of it.  I know a lot of you say you like him, and I did too when he PLAYED BALL.  That's what he was -- a ball player.  A darn good one too.  So why does he feel the need to open his piehole?  To stir up crap.  That's why.  What makes him qualified to speak on behalf of the black community?  Nothing.

Chuck, just keep playing the links with that hideous golf swing of yours and shut up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well I just think that is less to do with him being black and more about the fact that this time (or a couple months ago, actually) every year there is a list of rock star coaching candidates that will be eligible for those firings at the end of the season.  Those good head coaches at small schools or good coordinators at big schools ready for the jump to the big leagues.  Guys like Chris Hatcher, Paul Johnson, Randy Edsall, and Skip Holtz last year.
> 
> But I do totally agree that sometimes the media cretaes hype on whomever it wants for whatever reason.



We agree on this for the most part.  Good post.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> Now this is not in response totally to the Auburn hire. I do think they made a mistake, but their mistake wasn't in not hiring Gill. The mistake was in hiring Chizik. But maybe he will make me eat my words, we will just have to wait and see. My whole point is that Im tired of hearing the race card from people that expect a coach to get a job SOLELY because of the color of his skin.



i think the problem that many people have is they feel like some black coaches are getting interviewed, just to be the "token" black candidate, with no real chance of being hired.  i think that is barkley's issue.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> I am by NO MEANS racist. Grew up in a school system that was 53% hispanic and have numerous friends of a different skin tone....
> 
> Having said that, I am sick and tired of the race card. Too many times over the last few years have I heard the "he didnt get hired cause hes black" thing, and to be quite honest it makes me sick. The man most eligible to succeed should be hired. PERIOD. Now, is that the case in this scenario? I have no clue. Only time will tell. But I am sick of hearing that a coach "didnt get" a job because of his color. So, is that the same as saying he should get the job because of his color? Total crap if you ask me. Barkley said what he wanted to and got the airwaves all stirred up, but it doesnt make sense to me. A "black" coach SHOULD NOT get the job JUST BECAUSE he is "black" or "white" or "neon green" if you ask me. Thats what erks me is the fact that someone feels like the DESERVE a chance just because of color. Now, 20 years ago I would be singing a different tune, but you cant convince me that the race card is why we have so few black coaches in our sports programs nowadays.
> 
> ...



Good post Adam.  That was all I was trying to say.  You just did a much better job of it.  I think it's telling that the one person who is not screaming about racism is TURNER GILL.  If he continues to succeed at his current job, he WILL get a more high profile and higher paying gig.  Maybe in the SEC.  It's a question of when not if.  

I agree with TC as well.  Barkley did what he set out to do.  He stirred things up.  I bet he would be absolutly giddy if he knew a bunch of "white boys" on a sports forum were having a big discussion about some dumb throw away comment that he made.  Who cares what Charles Barkley thinks about the current state of race relations in this country?  I know I sure don't and I bet none of yall do either.  Was Gene Chizik a dumb hire?  You bet.  Will Turner Gill get his shot in the big time?  Definitely.


----------



## topcat (Dec 16, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> gotta disagree with you on this one.
> 
> Buffalo Bulls
> 2002  1-11  (0-8)
> ...


This is good research.  Didn't know that...


Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well I just think that is less to do with him being black and more about the fact that this time (or a couple months ago, actually) every year there is a list of rock star coaching candidates that will be eligible for those firings at the end of the season.  Those good head coaches at small schools or good coordinators at big schools ready for the jump to the big leagues.  Guys like Chris Hatcher, Paul Johnson, Randy Edsall, and Skip Holtz last year.
> 
> But I do totally agree that sometimes the media cretaes hype on whomever it wants for whatever reason.


And after what I just posted, I don't want anyone to get me wrong... I think Auburn hired the wrong coach.  I guess I'd just like to believe it wasn't anything racial and THE booster didn't have too much to do with it and some other factors were involved.  Just tired of Charles Barkley commenting on racism.  Tired of that fat boy period.


----------



## topcat (Dec 16, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Will Turner Gill get his shot in the big time?  Definitely.



There ya go Brad.  Maybe he didn't like what he heard from AU and figured he'd do better elsewhere at a different time.  Good post.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 16, 2008)

i heard dp on 790 yesterday say that he had heard that as many as 5 people turned down the job.


----------



## riprap (Dec 16, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I personally would have looked at Charlie Strong over Gill..
> He won't be at Florida much longer..



Charlie Strong was not mentioned in the article. I agree though that he may have turned Auburn down, but if he didn't,


----------



## AU Bassman (Dec 16, 2008)

I find it very amusing that the consensus of this board feels that Turner Gill would have been a better choice than Gene Chizik. It really begs the question: Were any of you involved in the interview process? How in the world could anyone here know what transpired in the respective interviews? Gill being a Nebraska legend was not even interviwed by his alma mater before they hired Bo pellini, was racism involved there as well. Croom was never a candidate at Bammer and no big to do the with the race card there either. Face it, Charles Barkley loves to hear himself talk. Everything he said is basically ruthless conjecture that he will one day regret. Do you honestly believe in this day and age there was an effort by those involved to willfully deny someone employment because of their skin color? I will never believe that about Auburn, as I would not believe it about UGA or FLA or even bammer, or any other school if they were in question for that matter.  
        Personally I can think of a few other coaches that I would have liked better than Chizik, but I don't write the checks at AU. I will continue to suport my team regardless of the situation and hope for better days ahead. 
                                   WDE!!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 16, 2008)

AU Bassman said:


> I find it very amusing that the consensus of this board feels that Turner Gill would have been a better choice than Gene Chizik. It really begs the question: Were any of you involved in the interview process? How in the world could anyone here know what transpired in the respective interviews? Gill being a Nebraska legend was not even interviwed by his alma mater before they hired Bo pellini, was racism involved there as well. Croom was never a candidate at Bammer and no big to do the with the race card there either. Face it, Charles Barkley loves to hear himself talk. Everything he said is basically ruthless conjecture that he will one day regret. Do you honestly believe in this day and age there was an effort by those involved to willfully deny someone employment because of their skin color? I will never believe that about Auburn, as I would not believe it about UGA or FLA or even bammer, or any other school if they were in question for that matter.
> Personally I can think of a few other coaches that I would have liked better than Chizik, but I don't write the checks at AU. I will continue to suport my team regardless of the situation and hope for better days ahead.
> WDE!!!!


I agree that a college cannot afford to be racist when they hire a coach.  Whoever they feel has the best chance to win the most games is who they are going to hire, if the finances line up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 16, 2008)

proside said:


> I always find it funny   when white people ... say I am not racist BUT.......



I always find it funny when somebody tries to play the casually observing third party as a way to stir the pot.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 16, 2008)

proside said:


> I always find it funny   when white people ... say I am not racist BUT.......



Hope I made you laugh!!!

I always find it interesting to see people open their mouths when they should of kept them closed, since in fact they have NO CLUE what they are talking about!

Maybe if someone would actually read and TRY to understand what I was saying they might actually learn something or atleast not look maladroit about things!  But then again the world is full of these type people.  As SGD said pot stirrers or trouble makers!


Not trying to be mean, but don't call me out and more or less call me rasict, when in ALL facts you have no clue about me, and if you did you would know I am NO where near rasict!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 16, 2008)

AU Bassman said:


> I find it very amusing that the consensus of this board feels that Turner Gill would have been a better choice than Gene Chizik. It really begs the question: Were any of you involved in the interview process? How in the world could anyone here know what transpired in the respective interviews? Gill being a Nebraska legend was not even interviwed by his alma mater before they hired Bo pellini, was racism involved there as well. Croom was never a candidate at Bammer and no big to do the with the race card there either. Face it, Charles Barkley loves to hear himself talk. Everything he said is basically ruthless conjecture that he will one day regret. Do you honestly believe in this day and age there was an effort by those involved to willfully deny someone employment because of their skin color? I will never believe that about Auburn, as I would not believe it about UGA or FLA or even bammer, or any other school if they were in question for that matter.
> Personally I can think of a few other coaches that I would have liked better than Chizik, but I don't write the checks at AU. I will continue to suport my team regardless of the situation and hope for better days ahead.
> WDE!!!!




Someone agreeing with me! Thank You!

I actually hope Auburn wins next year every game except when they play Georgia! Just to prove all these so called experts/idiots wrong!



Chizik might of said everything right and proved to Auburn that he can win! NO MATTER what his skin color is!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 16, 2008)

AU Bassman said:


> I find it very amusing that the consensus of this board feels that Turner Gill would have been a better choice than Gene Chizik. It really begs the question: Were any of you involved in the interview process? How in the world could anyone here know what transpired in the respective interviews? Gill being a Nebraska legend was not even interviwed by his alma mater before they hired Bo pellini, was racism involved there as well. Croom was never a candidate at Bammer and no big to do the with the race card there either. Face it, Charles Barkley loves to hear himself talk. Everything he said is basically ruthless conjecture that he will one day regret. Do you honestly believe in this day and age there was an effort by those involved to willfully deny someone employment because of their skin color? I will never believe that about Auburn, as I would not believe it about UGA or FLA or even bammer, or any other school if they were in question for that matter.
> Personally I can think of a few other coaches that I would have liked better than Chizik, but I don't write the checks at AU. I will continue to suport my team regardless of the situation and hope for better days ahead.
> WDE!!!!



Very well said and War Eagle to you.

I have just been laughing all day at some of this stuff.  Its like a snowball.  Once it starts rolling, it picks up all the crap laying around

Unreal how idiotic people can be sometimes.   "The worst coach hire of all time".  I personally like that one.

There are three black coaches in 115 teams and because we didnt hire a black coach, we are racist.  Unreal.

Its amazing how many people are going off on this coaching change.  Some of them are the very same people who said we should fire Tubbs three weeks ago are now saying how stupid it was.   

I will support the new coach of the program I love.  What ever the case.   If he sucks, we will get another one just like every other program in the system has done.   

I am done with this subject till next season and I get a real chance to see how Gene does.

You guys flame away


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 16, 2008)

I personaly am glad they did not hire T. Gill.  When this whole thing started I said that was the one guy I hoped they did not get. I am hearing from a few different sources that Gill turned down the job. I don't know if that is true, but I did say that after the way they handled Tubby that NO big name canidates would even sniff at Auburn. If what Tubberville did over the last few years was not enough, what is? Aubby is not USC and this is not the PAC-10. 
G. Chizik may be the man, I don't know. Answer me this, honestly is there a single Auburn fan out there who thinks that Gene C. can do a better job than Tubberville has done? I am not looking for a bunch of retalitory post guys. I am asking an straight forward honest question. Do you think he can?


----------



## chadair (Dec 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Bobby Petrino had an 41-9 record before Atlanta hired him. Mike Smith is a rookie coach. I am sure that EVERYONE would take Smith over Petrino now. Records are in Petrino's favor, but sometimes you go on more than just records. That is what everyone kept telling me, when I asked about how teams and why they get ranked where they do!



comparing apples to oranges with pro to college Sport. Not that I defending Petrino. But other then Jimmy Johnson, I can't think of anyone else who was successful in that jump, other then Switzer with Johnson's team


----------



## chadair (Dec 16, 2008)

AU Bassman said:


> . It really begs the question: Were any of you involved in the interview process? How in the world could anyone here know what transpired in the respective interviews?



 I wasn't in the meeting with Foley when he hired the clown coach known as Ron Zook either, but I knew when they hired him it was a mistake

 I'm not sayin that Auburn was being racist with not hiring Gill, It did not matter to me, but when a coach has a5-19 record as a HBC, thats all I need to know I wish him luck either way...............after all, he is a GATOR


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 16, 2008)

chadair said:


> comparing apples to oranges with pro to college Sport. Not that I defending Petrino. But other then Jimmy Johnson, I can't think of anyone else who was successful in that jump, other then Switzer with Johnson's team



Spliting hair now aren't we? I don't think you can compare Iowa State, and Buffalo or Auburn!



chadair said:


> I wasn't in the meeting with Foley when he hired the clown coach known as Ron Zook either.



You mean the man that recruited your 06 NC team, that man?


----------



## chadair (Dec 16, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Spliting hair now aren't we? I don't think you can compare Iowa State, and Buffalo or Auburn!
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the man that recruited your 06 NC team, that man?




you comparing Louisville to the Falcons is not splitting hairs college is a students game where the coach has TOTAL control. The pros is short for PROFFESIONAL, wher the players have some of the control

I never said Zook did not recruit, but don't fool yourself and think that the university itself is not an easy sell.

 Since you seem to know Florida football recruiting now how many of Zooks recruits are playing for a NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP this year


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 16, 2008)

chadair said:


> you comparing Louisville to the Falcons is not splitting hairs college is a students game where the coach has TOTAL control. The pros is short for PROFFESIONAL, wher the players have some of the control
> 
> I never said Zook did not recruit, but don't fool yourself and think that the university itself is not an easy sell.
> 
> Since you seem to know Florida football recruiting now how many of Zooks recruits are playing for a NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP this year




Oh so Urban Cryer isn't a great recruiter. Since Florida recruits for itself!


----------



## chadair (Dec 17, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> Oh so Urban Cryer isn't a great recruiter. Since Florida recruits for itself!



yeah thats exactly what I said


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 17, 2008)

LanierSpots said:


> There are three black coaches in 115 teams and because we didnt hire a black coach, we are racist.  Unreal.



i agree, i think it is a bit absurd to say that this was racism, but there are many people, and i am talking about coaches in the sec, who told schlabach that a black man would not get the job.  did they know something, or was this pure speculation?  my guess is pure speculation.  but as i said earlier and some others have posted as well, this hire may very well have come down to who had the BEST interview.  sometimes schools may choose to look at a coaches book of work, while other times they look at what direction they intend to take the program.  basically, chizik could have hit on the points that were most in line with what auburn wanted.  that being said, i think turner gill would have been a great hire, not because he is black, but because what he was able to do the past 2 years.  if you can coach at buffalo and win, that is pretty impressive.  but again, the search could have come down to the interview and the fact that chizik had a familiarity with the program, the administration, the boosters and had recruited the area.


----------



## AU Bassman (Dec 17, 2008)

The last time CGC addressed the AU football team was in 2004 as an undefeated defensive coordinator. The next year he won a national championship at Texas as the DC. Both years his defenses led the nation in all defensive catagories. Sounds like a good coach to me. CGC will return AU to what they do best,running the football and playing great defense. Sounds a little like another SEC team that won 12 games this year don't it? The offensive coordinator hire at AU may have more impact than the HC hire did. AU will be just fine with the coach they have. Let's see if he does better than 6-6 his first year, nah, AU will have to set the bar higher than that.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 17, 2008)

proside said:


> gimmie a break on the better interview. That was a terrible hire and has RACISM written all over it. If your black you can play for Auburn but if your black you cant head coach there!!



I'm glad you KNOW, People LIKE you and Barkley are the reasons Racism is still around!


----------



## riprap (Dec 17, 2008)

If the two guys were there and both wanted the job and Gill didn't get it, then race may have been a factor. If Gill didn't want the job, then they had to go on who gave the best interview. I hope it all works out well, and they win every game except against UGA.


----------



## Georgia BullDawg (Dec 17, 2008)

SuperSport don't even bother with him, he just want to start something and make trouble!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 17, 2008)

proside said:


> wait a minute
> 
> How do you know Racism was not to blame?
> 
> ...




I have made SEVERAL post about Vick, I liked and like the man, I think he is a very good football player. I have also said in them post that I don't think what he done was right. How does that have anything to do with this?  


I NEVER said Rasicm didn't have anything to do with it, (which I don't think it does) I am just saying you can't automaticly use that as why he didn't get the job. As I said BEFORE Barkley don't KNOW that is the reason. Before you say that is the reason for sure, you have to look at ALOT more things. So to automaticly judge racism, put it in a narrow minded view system!


OH yeah BTW I don't care if you value my opinion or not, your lost!


----------



## gunz (Dec 17, 2008)

proside said:


> From the 3 people  listed who went to Auburn?
> supersport
> proside
> charles barkley
> ...




SS just quit typing to this I***T (I won't be like him and resort to personal insults!) 
He is just trying to stur up trouble and get something going. He drifts from the topic and hand, since you clearly pointed him out as wrong, and now is trying to bring up old topics, just to help his little ego think he is a man or something, by somehow calling YOU out. Your bigger than that Sport, don't mess with him. Just let him play by himself, he is probably used to arguing with himself.


----------



## blessedchevy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sport has said this mean times!



SuperSport said:


> I NEVER said Rasicm didn't have anything to do with it, (which I don't think it does) I am just saying you can't automaticly use that as why he didn't get the job. As I said BEFORE Barkley don't KNOW that is the reason. Before you say that is the reason for sure, you have to look at ALOT more things. So to automaticly judge racism, put it in a narrow minded view system!













proside said:


> From the 3 people  listed who went to Auburn?
> supersport
> proside
> charles barkley
> ...





SuperSport said:


> I have made SEVERAL post about Vick, I liked and like the man, I think he is a very good football player. I have also said in them post that I don't think what he done was right. How does that have anything to do with this?




Like Sport said here, what does Vick have to do with Auburn? I believe you have gotten


----------



## blessedchevy (Dec 17, 2008)

proside said:


> You already said you were not racist so I know you wont mind when this dog killing,drug taking, Lying man,who spreads STDS  who happens to be a convicted felon comes by to take your mother, wife and or daughter on a date!!
> 
> Now think about it .....WHATG DO YOU LIKE ABOUT HIM?




Why would Sport's Mother, wife, or daughter be dating Vick? No you are making NO SENSE, stretching for something aren't we. Just admit you have no more ammo and wave the white flag, Sport owned you!


----------



## blessedchevy (Dec 17, 2008)

proside said:


> gimmie a break on the better interview. That was a terrible hire and has RACISM written all over it. If your black you can play for Auburn but if your black you cant head coach there!!





SuperSport said:


> I'm glad you KNOW, People LIKE you and Barkley are the reasons Racism is still around!





proside said:


> just pointing out that he praises some one  like vick!
> 
> Then turns around and calls people who dont agree with him a racist.
> 
> He posted this what you think thread and when I told him he attacked me calling me racist!



Now where did he call you a racist? All he said was people like Barkley and you that *KNOW* it was because of race is why the race card is played!




proside said:


> just pointing out that he praises some one  like vick!





SuperSport said:


> I have made SEVERAL post about Vick, I liked and like the man, I think he is a very good football player. I have also said in them post that I don't think what he done was right. How does that have anything to do with this?



Now where is he praising Vick? He said he liked him as a football player, and he Also said he doen't condone what Vick did? 


Again man, stretching!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 17, 2008)

proside said:


> just pointing out that he praises some one  like vick!
> 
> Then turns around and calls people who dont agree with him a racist.
> 
> He posted this what you think thread and when I told him he attacked me calling me racist!



I hear a noise.  Sounds like it's coming out from under a bridge.  I know you are just stirring the pot but what makes you the foremost authority on racism and who are you to lecture anybody on that subject?  Nobody.  Racism or not, there's nothing you or anybody here can do about it.  Auburn already hired Chizik.  If you really feel this passinonately about it then stop wasting your time here and take your crusade to the Auburn athletic department.


----------



## proside (Dec 17, 2008)

*threatning pm*

blessedchevy     Join Date: Aug 2007
Location: Barrettsville, Ga 30534
iTrader: (0) Check/Add Feedback 

 Hey man 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What is your problem with Sport? I mean he hasn't done anything wrong except disagree with your reason on why you KNOW Gill wasn't hired. Your personal attacks and talking about his kin folks will only lead you to a road you really probably don't want to go down. He has ALOT of friends that do and WILL defend him always. 


BTW What does Vick have to do with that topic, I have heard your reasons yet?


But anyways, just to let you know maybe you should back off for your sake, anyways! 
__________________
Favor Ain't Fair! ONE Blessed Day can change your WHOLE life forever! 

in your pm are you theatning me?

what do you mean for my sake?


----------



## blessedchevy (Dec 17, 2008)

See tried to tell ya! But NO, you wouldn't and won't listen!

GF=P&G School of Excellence right SGD!


----------



## blessedchevy (Dec 17, 2008)

proside said:


> blessedchevy     Join Date: Aug 2007
> Location: Barrettsville, Ga 30534
> iTrader: (0) Check/Add Feedback
> 
> ...





Threatning? Man, go back and read the "REAL PM" and if you think I am threatning you then you need help. Just merely trying to save you some embrassment! That all, but go ahead!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 17, 2008)

Blessedchevy, Thanks for the backup but on this one, I don't really need it. As SGD said, bridge water making noise. That is as much as it amounts to. Looks like you better watch out, you threatning people!    Oh Lord, was that out in left field!


----------



## proside (Dec 17, 2008)

thats a copy and paste

and if you think you are scaring me with pm,ing your friends list and what you can do, you dont intimidate me one bit.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 17, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> GF=P&G School of Excellence right SGD!



Always!!!


----------



## proside (Dec 17, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hear a noise.  Sounds like it's coming out from under a bridge.  I know you are just stirring the pot but what makes you the foremost authority on racism and who are you to lecture anybody on that subject?  Nobody.  Racism or not, there's nothing you or anybody here can do about it.  Auburn already hired Chizik.  If you really feel this passinonately about it then stop wasting your time here and take your crusade to the Auburn athletic department.




1st off nice avatar thats your 3rd change this year, you picked a real winner bro!

he posted this thread for this exact reason, to get some responses.

if he does not want anyone disagreeing with him he should not start a thread asking people what they think?

DEE DEE DEE


----------



## blessedchevy (Dec 18, 2008)

proside said:


> thats a copy and paste
> 
> and if you think you are scaring me with pm,ing your friends list and what you can do, you dont intimidate me one bit.



Scaring you, man are you always this edgy? You think everyone is out to get you? Wait that stuff you have typed they might be!

Not pming everyone and telling them to jump you, they do that theirselves. 



proside said:


> 1st off nice avatar thats your 3rd change this year, you picked a real winner bro!


 AGAIN! but we should come to expect that from you.


Oh yeah, somemore advice, you REALLY don't want SGD mad, you will REALLY look foolish, but hey I am going to enjoy this. Set back and


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 18, 2008)

proside said:


> 1st off nice avatar thats your 3rd change this year, you picked a real winner bro!
> 
> he posted this thread for this exact reason, to get some responses.
> 
> ...



I really don't care what you think about my avatar there Old Man River.  Nice avatar yourself  Keep trying though.  It's cute in a ridiculous sort of way.


----------



## proside (Dec 18, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> Scaring you, man are you always this edgy? You think everyone is out to get you? Wait that stuff you have typed they might be!
> 
> Not pming everyone and telling them to jump you, they do that theirselves.
> 
> ...



you must have some life  pming someone and threatning them over a post in a forum.because the dont agree with your girlfriends post

You can get  your banjoe and get in your canoe and come down out of the Mtns, I am not scared


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 18, 2008)

oh lord, look what ya'll done went off and done.....


----------



## proside (Dec 18, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I really don't care what you think about my avatar there Old Man River.  Nice avatar yourself  Keep trying though.  It's cute in a ridiculous sort of way.



you go girl


----------



## gunz (Dec 18, 2008)

proside said:


> you must have some life  pming someone and threatning them over a post in a forum.because the dont agree with your girlfriends post
> 
> You can get  your banjoe and get in your canoe and come down out of the Mtns, I am not scared



How? I mean, How and where are you seeing BC as threatning you? Where I'm not seeing it? 

Please where?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 18, 2008)

wait a minute, where the heck was he threatening you?? When he said friends would "defend" him? You think he was talking bout a knife fight or something?? 

I think he was referring to the


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 18, 2008)

gunz said:


> How? I mean, How and where are you seeing BC as threatning you? Where I'm not seeing it?
> 
> Please where?



exactly


----------



## blessedchevy (Dec 18, 2008)

proside said:


> you must have some life  pming someone and threatning them over a post in a forum.because the dont agree with your girlfriends post
> 
> You can get  your banjoe and get in your canoe and come down out of the Mtns, I am not scared



Girlfriend?   

Is that the best you got, seriously don't bring that crap in here, go back to school and get some class and take notes because you going fail misably in here, if that lame junk is all you got!


Now Wait don't get offend and take it as I am threatning you. Watch out!


----------



## blessedchevy (Dec 18, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> exactly



That makes atleast 5 wondering? And STILL waiting!


----------



## proside (Dec 18, 2008)

*well*



blessedchevy said:


> Girlfriend?
> 
> Is that the best you got, seriously don't bring that crap in here, go back to school and get some class and take notes because you going fail misably in here, if that lame junk is all you got!
> 
> ...




one thing for sure that I am not doing!

getting their friends to jump in the thread and pm  other people telling they better look out fro their sake!

As far as failing here....its a forum on the internet who cares!!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 18, 2008)

BC didn't tell me nor did I tell him to jump on here, same goes for Blacksmoke and Brad (SGD) and Gunz I NEVER sent anyone a pm, and I would ventage to guess BC didn't go telling everyone like you would like to say. He told you that you were getting into a wasps (dawgs) nest. Because us Dawgs and us friends back each other up, plain and simple. So that point of view you have isn't flying so well man, same as you thinking I called you a racist. You better get another line.

Have fun boys!


----------



## proside (Dec 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> BC didn't tell me nor did I tell him to jump on here, same goes for Blacksmoke and Brad (SGD) and Gunz I NEVER sent anyone a pm, and I would ventage to guess BC didn't go telling everyone like you would like to say. He told you we were getting into a wasps (dawgs) nest. Because us Dawgs and us friends back each other up, plain and simple. So that point of view you have isn't flying so well man, same as you thinking I called you a racist. You better get another line.
> 
> Have fun boys!



lol this is a forum and we got us a gang

how old are you boys?


as far as the threat...he said you better look out for your sake. .....im not scared


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 18, 2008)

proside said:


> lol this is a forum and we got us a gang
> 
> how old are you boys?
> 
> ...



Funny thing is you ask us about our age when in fact, your probably older than any of us that has posted in here, and your acting on the same level as us, but one difference is you think you have been threaten! Which is funny! No matter how old you are!

Also I can see you have no idea of GF=P&G School of Excellence. Maybe you need my class, heck I will let Blessechevy teach you on this one. But you will have to check with him to see when he has an opening!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 18, 2008)

this thread is the epitome of retarded.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 18, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> this thread is the epitome of retarded.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 18, 2008)

ole proslider is really making a name for himself.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 18, 2008)

proside said:


> yeah and your wearing the right outfit.
> 
> Cheerleaders....
> 
> can you say flamer



We all know where your mind is.  This is like the fifth reference to that sort of thing that you've made.  But hey if that's your thing man whatever.  Don't ask don't tell.


----------



## kevina (Dec 18, 2008)

proside said:


> you must have some life  pming someone and threatning them over a post in a forum.because the dont agree with your girlfriends post
> 
> You can get  your banjoe and get in your canoe and come down out of the Mtns, I am not scared





Oh Boy, what has been going on here. Step away for a sec, and look what happens. Banjo and canoe?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 18, 2008)

kevina said:


> Oh Boy, what has been going on here. Step away for a sec, and look what happens. Banjo and canoe?



Yeah there is on scene in particular from that movie that prosider really likes.


----------



## tcward (Dec 18, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3770769
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And we would expect anything different coming from an overrated idiot like Barkley!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah there is on scene in particular from that movie that prosider really likes.


----------



## kevina (Dec 19, 2008)

I have been informed that Proside has been locked out of this forum? Any body know if this is true? Looks to me like there was some exchanges between a couple people, but 1 of the people is still able to post on here? I must say I am shocked by the content of some of the PM's Proside received and shocked who sent them!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 19, 2008)

kevina said:


> I have been informed that Proside has been locked out of this forum? Any body know if this is true? Looks to me like there was some exchanges between a couple people, but 1 of the people is still able to post on here? I must say I am shocked by the content of some of the PM's Proside received and shocked who sent them!



This is news to me.  All of it.  I saw where he was hollering about being threatened but I didn't know what any of it meant.  No idea man.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2008)

kevina said:


> I have been informed that Proside has been locked out of this forum? Any body know if this is true? Looks to me like there was some exchanges between a couple people, but 1 of the people is still able to post on here? I must say I am shocked by the content of some of the PM's Proside received and shocked who sent them!



PM's are kinda like fight club. What happens in PM's should stay off forum. i don't know the story and don't really care one way or another. It's funny that we almost made it through the entire football season before things got outta hand.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 19, 2008)

I still dont see where anything got out of hand? But I do agree, PMs should be just that, Private Msgs. Some folks dont understand to take EVERYTHING you read on here with a grain of salt. We are all nothing but Monday A.M. quarterbacks and we are all passionate about our teams


----------



## kevina (Dec 19, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> I still dont see where anything got out of hand? But I do agree, PMs should be just that, Private Msgs. Some folks dont understand to take EVERYTHING you read on here with a grain of salt. We are all nothing but Monday A.M. quarterbacks and we are all passionate about our teams



Proside is a UF fan and this happened on this thread about Auburn. He was not even defending his team put giving his opinion about the coach hiring in Auburn and probably stirring it up a bit. I have read the entire thread and I did not read anything that should have gotten anyone locked out, but hey, I do not run this show. I did here about a few PM's that were sent to him and there content and a email that was sent to him appolagizing for the entire mess which I thought was stand up! This email even apolagized for the behavior and post / pm's that friends sent.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm with Smoke on what's said in the forum.  With this bunch you just can't get mad over something said around here.  Pm's are a different story.  If you go to all the trouble to pm somebody and say something out of line then that makes it personal.


----------



## blessedchevy (Dec 19, 2008)

First of all, I wasn't threatening anyone AT ALL!!! 
I sent a certain someone an apology PM, saying it is cool, and no hard feelings, and that I wasn't mad or that I wasn't threatening anyone. Didn't mean to make it personal or anything like that, this board is just in all good fun. So if I did anything wrong, (which I don't think I did.) Sorry about that. Let it die and forget about it, in my opinion.


Back to the topic at hand, I don't believe Rasicm was involved in the hiring or not hiring of Auburn's new coach.

Have A Merry Christmas Ya'll!


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 19, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> First of all, I wasn't threatening anyone AT ALL!!!
> I sent a certain someone an apology PM, saying it is cool, and no hard feelings, and that I wasn't mad or that I wasn't threatening anyone. Didn't mean to make it personal or anything like that, this board is just in all good fun. So if I did anything wrong, (which I don't think I did.) Sorry about that. Let it die and forget about it, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> ...





Well Said! I agree with ya!


Have A Blessed Christmas!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 19, 2008)

blessedchevy said:


> First of all, I wasn't threatening anyone AT ALL!!!
> I sent a certain someone an apology PM, saying it is cool, and no hard feelings, and that I wasn't mad or that I wasn't threatening anyone. Didn't mean to make it personal or anything like that, this board is just in all good fun. So if I did anything wrong, (which I don't think I did.) Sorry about that. Let it die and forget about it, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> ...



if its just all in good fun, why even send proside a PM?  why do you feel the need to take up so vehemently for your friend?  he wasn't being attacked.


----------



## kevina (Dec 19, 2008)

> blessedchevy     Join Date: Aug 2007
> Location: Barrettsville, Ga 30534
> iTrader: (0) Check/Add Feedback
> 
> ...



This is the PM that was taken as being threatened, and I can see why. But hey, Proside is a big boy and can take care of himself.

The other PM about the pic of Proside and his son was sick and disturbed, and I can understand why he got upset about that one for sure!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Dec 19, 2008)

I was unaware of any other PM sent about his pic. I agree, that would be over the line and I would have been upset as well. Now as far as the PM that was "threatening"....come on guys. Is it not blatantly obvious to everyone else that he was talking about the fact that we are on an internet forum, filled with hot air and big egos?  If I recieved that PM, I wouldnt be worried about someone showing up at my house and harassing me and my family. But maybe thats just me.......to each his own


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 19, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> if its just all in good fun, why even send proside a PM?  why do you feel the need to take up so vehemently for your friend?  he wasn't being attacked.



I never asked him too, and if it was in "good fun" why is there a problem?



kevina said:


> This is the PM that was taken as being threatened, and I can see why. But hey, Proside is a big boy and can take care of himself.
> 
> The other PM about the pic of Proside and his son was sick and disturbed, and I can understand why he got upset about that one for sure!



I can't see where he was threatened, BC if anyone knows him, is a cut up guy, and probably typed this in humor. IF I can get anything out of that "pm" it was trying to avoid what happen, by people getting their feelings hurt and people getting mad. Probably wasn't a good Idea to even say anything to the guy, but to get mad about that pm is just, well nevermind...

I can also ASSURE you, I nor Blessedchevy send proside a pm about his avatar, or say anything abbout his family/son. I KNOW BC personally and know he wouldn't do that, plus he told me he didn't. And I wouldn't NEVER insult the guy's family. So I know your defending your friend, but there is NO reason to fight me or BC, We BOTH APOLOGIZED to him.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 19, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> I was unaware of any other PM sent about his pic. I agree, that would be over the line and I would have been upset as well. Now as far as the PM that was "threatening"....come on guys. Is it not blatantly obvious to everyone else that he was talking about the fact that we are on an internet forum, filled with hot air and big egos?  If I recieved that PM, I wouldnt be worried about someone showing up at my house and harassing me and my family. But maybe thats just me.......to each his own



Thank You, I agree with ya!


----------



## gunz (Dec 19, 2008)

I didn't say anything about the man's family, and NOT defending anyone that did, but what is the difference in this post, I mean where do you draw the line?




proside said:


> I know you wont mind when this dog killing,drug taking, Lying man,who spreads STDS  who happens to be a convicted felon comes by to take your mother, wife and or daughter on a date!!



Yes I am probably taking this out of context, but that is what is being done on the "threatened" pm.

No need to bash anyone's family, nor get their toes stepped on with silliness like that "threatening pm" just get over that and move on. 

BTW I seen that PM as someone just messing around with someone, but...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 19, 2008)

SuperSport said:


> I never asked him too, and if it was in "good fun" why is there a problem?



I didnt say you asked him to and I didnt figure you did.  but it obviously wasnt just in good fun to BC if he felt the need to send that PM.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 19, 2008)

You don't know BC then, and if YOU took that pm seriously and to the point of being mad about it, then you need some help as well. 

Felt like he needed too? Humm, if anything that PM was sarcastic more than anything. Grow up people and get over it. Heck proside and I and probably BC as well, are cool, so if everyone else would let it die, it probably WOULD!


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 19, 2008)

This whole thing is stupid.  If a suggestive comment was made about the pic of the man and his son I find that disgusting and intollerable. Seriously, that's sick.  But Gunz makes a good point about the post that he quoted.  It could be taken as something similar even though it probably wasn't intended that way.  The whole thing has just gotten bigger than itsself and just way past ridiculous.

I agree with Smoke that if the guy was seriously threatened by that pm, then it doesn't take much to make him feel threatened.  I'm not saying that it was a good idea, I'm just saying that a lot has been made about a supposedly threatening pm that was in all actuality pretty mild.  

There are no victims here in my opinion.  Both sides here were goading each other and wanted to have it out.  If somebody said something about proside's avatar then that's low down.  By the same token proside is far from an innocent victim here and certainly made his share of stupid comments and was clearly enjoying this little exchange as much as anyone.  Just my opinion.


----------



## SuperSport (Dec 19, 2008)

True Brad, good post!


----------

